# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مهم و فوري؛تعداد نهايي شركت كنندگان تجربي ٩٩

## arshaa

امروز اين ميس  زرين اميزي سخنگوي جديد سازمان سنجش گفت تعداد كل داوطلبين كنكور سراسري ١،٣٦١،٠٠٠،
سر ابراهام خداييم قبلا چنين چلغوزاتيو بلغور كرده بود

نمونه ش اينجاست https://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/7359377/ث...نکور-۹۹
در صورتي كه همين خانون قبلا گفته بود تو اينجا كه تعداد يك ميليون و صد سيزده هزار نفره حدودا اينجا
https://saednews.com/fa/post/ahtmal-...hha-az-bemnmae
لرد توكلي هم اخرين اظهارش قبل از بازنشستگي اين بود تعداد كل يك ميليون و پنجاه هزار نفره تعداد كل
يعني تنها جايي كه تو اين كشور ميشد قبلا گفت كه حرفاش رو حساب كتابه همين سازمان سنجشه كه اينم ديگه داره شورشو در مياره با توجه به اينكه اين مسائل داره صحبت هاي تاپ يك بين بچه ها ميشع و استرس زيادي داره به همه به خصوص بچه هاي انساني و تجربي ميكنه لذا كسايي كه اينجا اكانت سيستم پاسخگويي دارن لطفا برن بپرسن تا يه جواب درستي به اين ملت بدن واقعا اين حايشه هاش اولش ارزشي نداشت الان داره اعصاب خورد كن ميشع
مرسي
پي نوشت؛

----------


## konkoor98

> امروز اين ميس  زرين اميزي سخنگوي جديد سازمان سنجش گفت تعداد كل داوطلبين كنكور سراسري ١،٣٦١،٠٠٠،
> سر ابراهام خداييم قبلا چنين چلغوزاتيو بلغور كرده بود
> 
> نمونه ش اينجاست https://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/7359377/ث...نکور-۹۹
> در صورتي كه همين خانون قبلا گفته بود تو اينجا كه تعداد يك ميليون و صد سيزده هزار نفره حدودا اينجا
> https://saednews.com/fa/post/ahtmal-...hha-az-bemnmae
> لرد توكلي هم اخرين اظهارش قبل از بازنشستگي اين بود تعداد كل يك ميليون و پنجاه هزار نفره تعداد كل
> يعني تنها جايي كه تو اين كشور ميشد قبلا گفت كه حرفاش رو حساب كتابه همين سازمان سنجشه كه اينم ديگه داره شورشو در مياره با توجه به اينكه اين مسائل داره صحبت هاي تاپ يك بين بچه ها ميشع و استرس زيادي داره به همه به خصوص بچه هاي انساني و تجربي ميكنه لذا كسايي كه اينجا اكانت سيستم پاسخگويي دارن لطفا برن بپرسن تا يه جواب درستي به اين ملت بدن واقعا اين حايشه هاش اولش ارزشي نداشت الان داره اعصاب خورد كن ميشع
> مرسي
> پي نوشت؛


حالا شما فکر کن ۱۰۰ نفر شرکت کننده یا ۲۰۰۰۰۰۰ نفر آخرش چه فرقی به حال شما میکنه تو کنکور رقیب هر شخص فقط خود اون شخصه

----------


## arshaa

> حالا شما فکر کن ۱۰۰ نفر شرکت کننده یا ۲۰۰۰۰۰۰ نفر آخرش چه فرقی به حال شما میکنه تو کنکور رقیب هر شخص فقط خود اون شخصه


من فقط خواستم بگم ادم خوبه حرفش رو بشه هركي نياد يه اماري بده اصن بشه ١٣ ميليون داوطلب..،

----------


## Mina_medicine

یه چیزیم که هست اینه که اونایی که تازه الان دارن ثبت نام میکنن سیاهی لشکرن
اون رقیب اصلیا همون بهمن ثبت نام کردن ... نگران نباش

----------


## arshaa

> یه چیزیم که هست اینه که اونایی که تازه الان دارن ثبت نام میکنن سیاهی لشکرن
> اون رقیب اصلیا همون بهمن ثبت نام کردن ... نگران نباش


اقا من اصن به اينا كاري ندارم من ميگم چرا يكي ميگع يك ميليون سيصدهزار يكي ديگه ميگه يك ميليون و صد و سيزده هزار !

----------


## mohammad1397

احتمالا این امار کلی هست چون جمعیتی دو رشته ثبت نام میکنن مثلا هم زبان هم تجربی اینا دو نفر حساب کردن امار اصلی همون یک میلیون و صد سیزده هزار نفره که تو این فرصت مجدد بیست سی هزار نفر دیگه هم ثبت نام میکنن احتمالا جمعیت انسانی دوباره رشد عجیبی داشته باشه ملت غیور همیشه در صحنه هجوم بردن به انسانی

----------


## arshaa

> احتمالا این امار کلی هست چون جمعیتی دو رشته ثبت نام میکنن مثلا هم زبان هم تجربی اینا دو نفر حساب کردن امار اصلی همون یک میلیون و صد سیزده هزار نفره که تو این فرصت مجدد بیست سی هزار نفر دیگه هم ثبت نام میکنن احتمالا جمعیت انسانی دوباره رشد عجیبی داشته باشه ملت غیور همیشه در صحنه هجوم بردن به انسانی


ببين واقعا كاري ندارم ولي اين امار ناموسا غير واقعي ميزنه
تا ٢٧ بهمن كلا ١ ميليون صو پنجاه هزار بودن
تو فرصت مجدد ثبت نام اسفند كه ماكزيمم ركورد ثبت نام ماله ٩٨ بود ٦٣ هزار نفر ثبت نام كردن اما با اين حساب كتاب اينجا سيصد هزار نفر اضافه شدن :Yahoo (77):

----------


## tataloo

کسی میدونه دقیق به تفکیک چن نفر تو هر منطقه و سهمیه ای شرکت کرده؟

----------


## farzad_76

سلام. من رفتم سایت سنجش تا برگه ثبت نامم رو ببینم بعد دیدم که نوشته تاریخ ثبت نام 99/02/25 ساعت 8 
درحالیکه من بهمن ماه ثبت نام کردم 

چرا اینجوری شده؟
برای شما هم اینجوری شده؟

----------


## Zahra77

> سلام. من رفتم سایت سنجش تا برگه ثبت نامم رو ببینم بعد دیدم که نوشته تاریخ ثبت نام 99/02/25 ساعت 8 
> درحالیکه من بهمن ماه ثبت نام کردم 
> 
> چرا اینجوری شده؟
> برای شما هم اینجوری شده؟


 :Yahoo (35): ویرایش نزدی؟

----------


## arshaa

> سلام. من رفتم سایت سنجش تا برگه ثبت نامم رو ببینم بعد دیدم که نوشته تاریخ ثبت نام 99/02/25 ساعت 8 
> درحالیکه من بهمن ماه ثبت نام کردم 
> 
> چرا اینجوری شده؟
> برای شما هم اینجوری شده؟


برا منم همينطوريه

----------


## farzad_76

> ویرایش نزدی؟


بهمن ماه ویرایش زدم

----------


## farzad_76

> برا منم همينطوريه


اها پس مشکلی نداره 
ممنونم

----------


## kingg

سلام بچه ها می خوام نظام قدیم ثبت نام کنم  بند 13 یعنی تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم  رو هرچی میزنم  میگه:: بند 13 سال اخذ مدرک ديپلم وارد شده نمی تواند برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم باشد؛ اگر سال اخذ مدرک مطابق مدارکتان است پس نظام آموزشی را اشتباه انتخاب کرده اید:::   چیکار کنم تروخدا کمک کنید به سنجشم زنگ میزنم میگه کارشناسامون  قادر به پاسخ گویی نیستم

----------


## Saboor Zed

*چرا مهم؟ چرا فوری؟ خب اصن تعداد شرکت کننده ها گیریم 2 میلیون نفر هم باشد چه فرقی به حال شما میکنه؟ شما وظیفه تون درس خوندنه به بهترین صورته، دنبال این مسائل و حاشیه ها نباشید وگرنه بدجور ضرر میکنید، حتی اگر امسال قوی ترین داوطلبا و کنکوری ها رو داشته باشه باز وظیفه شما درس خوندنه با بالاترین کمیت و کیفیت ممکنه.*

----------

